# Sondagem de Precipitação Máxima Acumulada - Fevereiro de 2008



## Daniel Vilão (21 Fev 2008 às 22:00)

Qual acham que vai ser a Precipitação Máxima Acumulada durante o mês de Fevereiro de 2008, registada oficialmente?


----------



## Minho (21 Fev 2008 às 23:58)

Dado que a maior parte dos intervalos da sondagem já foram ultrapassados, editamos a Votação de modo a reflectir melhor a situação actual e lançar um pouco mais de dificuldade na aposta.

Pedimos a todos os membros que já votaram, a votar novamente.


----------



## Nuno (22 Fev 2008 às 00:04)

Por Setúbal já se ultrapassou a barreira dos 200 mm e como amanha e este Fds e no fim do mes parece-me vir ai mais qualquer coisita jeitosa votei a cima dos 250 mm


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2008 às 00:11)

Estou contigo amigo nuno! 251 a 275mm


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 00:58)

"Votantes: 4. Você já votou nesta votação"

Opáá!! Como é que diz qu eu já votei, se eu não votei?!

O meu voto recaíria sobre a barra laranja!
De 226 a 250mm!


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2008 às 10:10)

AnDré disse:


> "Votantes: 4. Você já votou nesta votação"
> 
> Opáá!! Como é que diz qu eu já votei, se eu não votei?!
> 
> ...



Estranho. Continuas sem conseguir ? Estávas autenticado quando tentaste ? Mais alguém se queixa do mesmo ?


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 10:31)

Vince disse:


> Estranho. Continuas sem conseguir ? Estávas autenticado quando tentaste ? Mais alguém se queixa do mesmo ?



Pois, continua a dizer que eu já votei!

Será que o facto de eu ter este tópico aberto quando este foi alterado, teve alguma implicância? É que eu na altura fiz refresh e os intervalos das votações apareceram logo alterados, e quando eu ia votar, percebi que não tinha onde clicar.
Entretanto vi aquela mensagem em baixo, a dizer que eu já tinha votado

Vai na volta votei mentalmente, e aquele voto solitário no intervalo 226 a 250mm é o meu!
Mas na boa, se não for o meu, fica a minha intenção de voto sobre ele!


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2008 às 10:50)

AnDré disse:


> Pois, continua a dizer que eu já votei!
> 
> Será que o facto de eu ter este tópico aberto quando este foi alterado, teve alguma implicância? É que eu na altura fiz refresh e os intervalos das votações apareceram logo alterados, e quando eu ia votar, percebi que não tinha onde clicar.
> Entretanto vi aquela mensagem em baixo, a dizer que eu já tinha votado



Não consigo fazer nada para corrigir a situação, deve ter sido mesmo isso, da edição que se fez para alterar os valores.


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2008 às 13:10)

Eu só consegui votar na sondagem antes de ser corrigida pelo Minho, em que os inervalos de precipitação eram diferentes, agora tambem não estou a conseguir


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 13:40)

MSantos disse:


> Eu só consegui votar na sondagem antes de ser corrigida pelo Minho, em que os inervalos de precipitação eram diferentes, agora tambem não estou a conseguir



Ah! Então está explicado o problema.
Como já votámos neste mesmo tópico, ainda que os valores sejam alterados, não podemos voltar a votar.

Sendo assim MSantos, vota também por "escrito" como eu fiz, no tópico lá em cima.


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2008 às 13:51)

AnDré disse:


> Ah! Então está explicado o problema.
> Como já votámos neste mesmo tópico, ainda que os valores sejam alterados, não podemos voltar a votar.
> 
> Sendo assim MSantos, vota também por "escrito" como eu fiz, no tópico lá em cima.


voto entre 251 e 275 mm


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2008 às 13:53)

Exprimentem agora por favor.


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 13:58)

Vince disse:


> Exprimentem agora por favor.



Perfeito!!

Já votei! (226 a 250mm, já somos 2 na barra laranja!)

Problema superado!
Obrigado Vince


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2008 às 13:59)

AnDré disse:


> Perfeito!!
> 
> Já votei!
> 
> ...



Agora tambem já consegui


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2008 às 14:03)

Já votei... 226mm a 250mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Fev 2008 às 14:08)

Votei no intervalo *de 226 a 250 mm*, pensando bem, Setúbal já deve ter uns *210 mm* acumulados desde o início do mês, por isso pode ser que lá chegue.


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2008 às 14:17)

Apesar de achar que este evento não vai registar assim tanta pluviosidade, acredito que no fim do mês contas feitas se possam atingir em um ou mais locais mais de 251 mm. Por isso votei nesse intervalo que vai até aos 275mm.

Anyway... um Fevereiro bem regado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2008 às 15:25)

Eu votei entre 251 e 275 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2008 às 18:35)

Vou para mais de 300 mm e vai ser em Setubal


----------



## Rog (22 Fev 2008 às 22:03)

226-250mm, com o mês a terminar acho que os valores totais podem não superar os 250mm.


----------



## fsl (23 Fev 2008 às 00:05)

Votei nesta 2ª vez no intervalo 226/250.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2008 às 01:00)

Tanto o IM (no seu extenso relatório mensal), como o SNIRH na actualização diária dos dados referentes à precipitação, apontam a estação de São Julião do Tojal como a estação onde mais precipitação ocorreu ao longo do mês de Fevereiro.

O IM diz que foram 202mm
O SNIRH aponta para 203,3mm.
Tinha ideia que a estação era a mesma, vai na volta não é.

De qualquer maneira, Parabéns às 3 pessoas que votaram na barra azul!
Grande pontaria!


Ficamos sem saber os vencedores dos palpites referentes às temperaturas.


----------

